# My 200 litre planted Red Cherry Shrimp Tank



## REDSTEVEO (30 Jan 2021)

It's been a few months now since I set this up. The tank is a Juwel Lido 200 tank with 2 x T5 tubes. Running with an Eheim External Canister Filter and 2 x double sponge filters. Injected CO2 at 90 bubbles per minute, and EI Dosing at half dosing. Lighting period 9 hours per day.

Starting to look quite nice now. The wood is 'staghorn' oak collected locally from the woods near where I live.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (4 Apr 2021)

Planted 200 litre Red Cherry Shrimp tank doing amazingly well. Very low maintenance apart from the odd thinning out of the floating duckweed on the surface once every two weeks.


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Apr 2021)

I'd like to see how many shrimp you end up with, given its 200 litres lol.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (4 Apr 2021)

I've got a few hundred at the moment. Every few weeks I catch as many adults as I can and sell them to my local LFS for £1.00 each. Usually between 50 and 70 at any one time.

The hardest part is catching them. I've tried the siphon through a tube into a bucket method. But it is impossible to separate the adults from semi adults and new hatchling.


----------



## Karmicnull (4 Apr 2021)

I use a sawn off coke bottle with the top inverted.  Pop a bit of blanched marrow or sweet potato as bait.  I left it in the tank for about an hour last weekend and caught over 20 shrimp.  Relatively stress free for the shrimp, but doesn't help with the age selection!


----------



## REDSTEVEO (4 Apr 2021)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Apr 2021)

Great plant growth and love the duckweed


----------



## DaveWatkin (7 Apr 2021)

Great looking tank!


----------

